# Common LISP - Zeichenkette(n) überprüfen



## jkallup (9. November 2014)

Hallo Lispers,

wie kann ich in common lisp Strings/Zeichenketten überprüfen?
Im unten stehenden Code kann ich jeweils immer nur ein Wort
prüfen.
Was aber, wenn ich "how are you" prüfen will?
Danke für Tipps


```
;-----------------------------------------------------
; print the string "str" on terminal ...
;-----------------------------------------------------
(defun jk_print(str) (cond ((setq str (prin1 str)))) )

(defun jk_test (input)
  (cond ((setq input (jk_print (format nil "~s" (read)) ))) )
  (cond
    ((string= input "FOO")  ; if
      (jk_print "ok foo"))  ; then
    ((string= input "BAR")  ; else
      (jk_print "barcode ok")) ; else
    ((jk_print "exprfalse")) 
  )
)
```


----------

